# Over Exertion?



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Jenna and our neighbours dog ( min poodle mix) love to chase eachother in the field everytime they see eachother all they want to do is run! Jenna being a spoo gets tired faster and she pant heavily for a good 30 minutes .when we get home it takes her a hole day to recover so I'm guessing its normal but I'm still looking forward to some more replies though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm....is this his first time jumping around for 20 minutes with friends? If it is, then thats probably why. Otherwise, I have no clue. I hope other more experienced PF member will chime in. Another possibility is he is too hot. Panting is a way for dogs to cool themselves down. This is because they don't sweat all-over like us, their sweat glands located in their paw.

Charlie has twice a week daycare now for the last 6 months or so. At first, yes he is over exert himself and panting for a long time plus has sweating paw which noticeable in our hardwood floors. He's no longer does that though. Now instead of panting, he just fell asleep, within 5 minutes after I pick him up.

I hope nothing is wrong with your baby. Hope you find answer soon.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

To me that sounds normal. He probably isn't used to running and playing so hard, he just needs to get used to it. Mine frequently continue to pant for a good 20 or so minutes after a good hard walk or run. But we do get warmer here, that may be part of it.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

We sweat to get rid of excess heat from our bodies... Dogs don't sweat, they pant... When Storm comes home from his breeder, he's very quiet for the rest of the day... They just wore him out...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It sounds like exertion, but I would be just a tad concerned about his fitness levels. How much exercise does he get usually, and what was the weather like? Mine will walk several miles, running zoomies and playing along the way, and hardly pant at all unless the temperature is in the 70s. They are much smaller, of course, and Sophy's ears help to cool her down!


----------



## JagsMom (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, it occurred to me the more I thought about it that Jag was probably so exhausted because he's very seldom had that kind of exercise. Poor guy. We walk every day for about an hour but that walk is, admittedly, pretty casual. I play ball with him some in the yard and in the house but not for extended periods of time. I got the idea to take him to the dog park because I just knew he needed to play and be more active. It's a relief though to read your thoughts which reinforce what I've been suspecting. Even though the local dog park is dusty and dirty, yuk, I'm going to see that more exercise is DEFINITELY on the agenda. This forum really is such a help


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Hee hee I looked at this thread because I read "over exertion" and thought HOW? Sign me up lol!! A 20 minute dog park session shouldn't leave your pup that exhausted. Like you said, he doesn't get out much like that, he probably over did it. Just try to build up his endurance slowly. I wish I had this problem! Ralph's the energizer type of poodle!!


----------

